# Health care in UK



## Lilypuss (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi

My parents are visiting me in the UK from Spain, they have lived there for 8 years and are Spanish residents, my Mom tried to see an out of duty doctor yesterday but was told that her EHIC didn't cover her, she needed health insurance, is that right or should we call back and speak to someone who knows what they're talking about?

Thanks in advance

Sara


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lilypuss said:


> Hi
> 
> My parents are visiting me in the UK from Spain, they have lived there for 8 years and are Spanish residents, my Mom tried to see an out of duty doctor yesterday but was told that her EHIC didn't cover her, she needed health insurance, is that right or should we call back and speak to someone who knows what they're talking about?
> 
> ...


An EHIC card is for emergency treatment when you are on holiday. If they are pensioners then they should have had an EHIC card issued to them that covers them when on holiday from Spain in the UK. These are now issued (strangely) from the UK and we had a new one issued late last year.

I am assuming that your parents are fully resident in Spain, and they have the correct card .... and in that case they will be covered for emergency treatment. They are however not covered under the NHS any more because they are not UK residents any more


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> An EHIC card is for emergency treatment when you are on holiday. If they are pensioners then they should have had an EHIC card issued to them that covers them when on holiday from Spain in the UK. These are now issued (strangely) from the UK and we had a new one issued late last year.
> 
> I am assuming that your parents are fully resident in Spain, and they have the correct card .... and in that case they will be covered for emergency treatment. They are however not covered under the NHS any more because they are not UK residents any more


Just to add .... This happened to me some years ago before we qualified for health care, and the local doctor wouldnt see us until we paid him £30 for a five minute consultation


----------



## Lilypuss (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks both, I just called again and spoke to a really nice lady who has confirmed that she can be treated, I will call my GP in the morning.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lilypuss said:


> Thanks both, I just called again and spoke to a really nice lady who has confirmed that she can be treated, I will call my GP in the morning.


Ive never been caled "both" before


----------



## Lilypuss (Nov 28, 2008)

Sorry, didn't look at names, just saw 2 replies.

Am going to register my Dad with the site now :0)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I used to run an out of hours doctor service and if memory serves, yes your EHIC will cover emergencies - which means by contacting the out of hours doctor should be "a given" However, as Strav says, if your parents are residents of Spain they cant automatically come back to the UK for "everyday" treatment.

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lilypuss said:


> Sorry, didn't look at names, just saw 2 replies.
> 
> Am going to register my Dad with the site now :0)



As Jo says though, the EHIC is for emergency only .... if they manage to get treated for normal stuff, then they are being lucky. That is not the norm, and as non UK residents they are not entitled to NHS everyday care


----------



## johndfielding (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for all of your help, they are here on a visit, they do have all of their normal medical treatment in Spain, they just forgot to take out any extra insurance for their trip, good to know they will be covered by the EHIC for emergencies :0)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

johndfielding said:


> Thanks for all of your help, they are here on a visit, they do have all of their normal medical treatment in Spain, they just forgot to take out any extra insurance for their trip, good to know they will be covered by the EHIC for emergencies :0)


are you Sara's dad?


----------

